# A John Knox Yahoo Group



## Humbled_Calvinist (Aug 4, 2004)

Any body here interested in helping me with a new yahoo group I started on the works of John Knox? http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Knoxforever/
I started this group a few days ago but so far it's been a slow start. Not much info on the writings of the Scottish reformer as I thought there would be. Any information that you could share would be appreciated.
Blessings.


Tom


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 4, 2004)

Still Waters Revival Books (swrb.com) has a whole slew of info by and about Knox. I haven't even bugun to scratch the surface of the info that I acquired about Knox from swrb. 

Their Reformation CD #1 is entirely about Knox...I'm not sure how much it will cost 'though... (I bought ALL of their CD's I was so impressed with them).


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 19, 2004)

I am doing a book review on John Knox for my history of England class. It is [i:ecacc92e6f]Trumpeter of God[/i:ecacc92e6f] by Stanford Reid. If you would liek to see it when I am done, just ask.


----------

